# i3 vs i3



## william (Mar 16, 2011)

ok so finally sandy bridge notebooks are out., but i have doubt with the intel i3 notbeooks (sandy bridge.) what do think which one is better..
i3 2310M(2.1Ghz)  or i3 380M (2.53Ghz)
i knwo thr former one is sandy bridge, but how much do think it will make the difference to performance when later one is clocked higher..


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 19, 2011)

The SB i3 is based on latest technology, so will consume less power than the later and will also give much better graphics performance than the later.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Overall, Sandy Bridge is better. Low power and also better overall performance.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2011)

I think laptops based on i3 2310M would be a better deal


----------



## noob (Apr 1, 2011)

william said:


> ok so finally sandy bridge notebooks are out., but i have doubt with the intel i3 notbeooks (sandy bridge.) what do think which one is better..
> i3 2310M(2.1Ghz)  or i3 380M (2.53Ghz)
> i knwo thr former one is sandy bridge, but how much do think it will make the difference to performance when later one is clocked higher..



SB in laptop from DELL ?


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 1, 2011)

^^
The all new 2011 IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ processors + Dell - Get Your Dell | Dell India


----------



## william (May 2, 2011)

i didn't mention dell...


----------



## vickybat (May 2, 2011)

Go for i3 2310 instead of i3 380. Its a no brainer.


----------



## william (May 2, 2011)

yup even i think so now...


----------

